# Need urgent help



## etoni168 (31 May 2012)

I login to check my application status today and it show me this:

CFAT (Aptitude Test) Scheduled Date
2012/05/31
Interview Scheduled Date
2012/05/31
Medical Examination Scheduled Date
2012/05/31
Physical Fitness Test Scheduled Date
2012/05/31
Enhanced Reliability Submission Date
2012/05/31
Merit List Date
2012/05/31

So that's today but I don't know the time and the problem is I am still working right now. Can I re-schedule the appointment?


----------



## Smirnoff123 (31 May 2012)

Yes you can call and reschedule, however you should have done that as soon as you found out rather than posting here and waiting for a response.

C.G.R


----------



## etoni168 (31 May 2012)

Yes it is fault on my part. I was expecting an email or phone call notice.  :crybaby:


----------



## etoni168 (31 May 2012)

By the way I wasn't given a time. Does it mean I can go anytime?


----------



## Loachman (31 May 2012)

See Reply No 1.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (31 May 2012)

The CFRCs don't even contact the applicants anymore to tell them of their dates??  wtf?  Not even an email??   :facepalm:

That seems like a frickin' retardly lazy and stupid way to do business.   :


----------



## Loachman (31 May 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> The CFRCs don't even contact the applicants anymore to tell them of their dates??  wtf?  Not even an email??   :facepalm:
> 
> That seems like a frickin' retardly lazy and stupid way to do business.   :



Maybe it's part of the selection process.


----------



## Connorp23 (31 May 2012)

Last year when I applied, I didn't receive a high enough PP level to be processed. I was not aware of this and checked online and saw dates for the interview and medical and CFAT as well. I was told it was simply a flaw in the system. If you are being processed they will call you.


----------



## PrettyMaggie63 (31 May 2012)

When I applied online (second time) the same thing appeared when I checked about a week after I applied. I called the CFNRC and they said it only means the application was being reviewed and they would contact me when my file was transferred, if I were to be processed. The next day when I checked, everything was gone and I got the old "your file has been disabled", the message previous applicants gets.
I am pretty sure they won't book anything without personally speaking to you to book it, and you will be given a specific time.


----------



## joljenni (1 Jun 2012)

I concur with PrettyMaggie63. Mine said I was scheduled for the day after I applied but it actually means nothing. I received a call from the recruiting centre nine days after I applied for all my testing to be actually scheduled and my process is moving along smoothly. You have no worries.


----------



## etoni168 (1 Jun 2012)

Already worried and went to the recruit center. At least they gave me some useful information. Thanks for those useful reply.


----------

